# Baby pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*OK, they are six weks old, here are a few of the firsst clutch they are so fat and doing wonderful. CHRISTINA I think I have your pair right down her somewhere!!!!!!:lol:*








what color am I going to be, omg:roll:








this is my fat pig NOSEY, lol








Here ya go christina, they were sayin (WANT A KISS):lol:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww they're SO cute!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! Did you post pics of the parents anywhere?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Too cute


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL, they are sooo cute, what tail type are they and who are the parents?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So cute!!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*They are baby crowntails and here are the parents.*
*this is the female, not so good pic but you can get a pretty good idea. Her name is Bertha.:-D*








this ia dad Tippy


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

HE IS BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't let my CT see, he'll feel a lil intimidated! lol I bet the babies will turn out beautiful.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

The parents are gorgeous! Your fry will be great once they're all grown up


----------

